# Amplificador valvular Audinac CX2000



## Muad Dib (May 18, 2016)

Como principiante , quisiera consultar que significan los símbolos que he indicado como A y que función cumple el resistor variable que he indicado como B, si es que es un resistor variable ya que no se nota bien.

Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2016)

Los dos primeros son tomacorrientes.

El potenciómetro es para reducir zumbido de 50 Hz proveniente de la alimentación con corriente alterna de los  filamentos.


----------



## Muad Dib (May 19, 2016)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, ahora ya puedo empezar a construir la fuente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lucho LP (May 20, 2016)

Pregunto sólo por curiosidad, la supresion de ese zumbido se hace a oreja, o se puede ver en el osciloscopio?
Hasta ahora vengo alimentando filamentos con 6,3Vcc en un proyecto, pero no me ha tocado escuchar ruidos locos. Supongo que esa será la ventaja de una alimentación con continua en vez de alterna... es eso así?
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2016)

Claro , alimentados con corriente contínua nada se filtra , con corriente alterna si.

Se puede ver en el osciloscopio y se puede calibrar también a orejímetro 

Saludos !


----------



## LeoEmi (Dic 11, 2019)

Hola a todos, recientemente compré a buen precio un Audinac CX 2000 , está bastante baqueteado pero funcionando y con sus componentes originales; el ampli deberá pasar si o sí por una repasada completa y un upgrade... antes de encarar ésto estoy en el primer dilema, quiero sacarle todo el jugo posible en términos de calidad de audio, en éste sentido normalmente mientras menos cosas haya en la cadena mejor, a su vez a mí personalmente no me gustan muchos los controles de tono, balance, entradas etc., por lo que mi idea sería despojarlo de todo, dejar sólo el previo y la etapa de potencia con una entrada de línea sin siquiera control de volumen, de esa forma puedo conectarlo a la salida de un miniDSP (con el cual configuro puntos de crossover, volumen, balance, etc)... ahora la duda ....
      Me han comentado que por la manera en que está diseñado dicho ampli los controles de tono por ej. afectan a la ganancia y que por tanto puede no ser beneficioso anularlos.... también otro técnico (éste tiene reputación más contrastada que el primero) me dijo lo contrario, que es viable y sería una buena manera de optimizar el rendimiento... aunque he bajado el diagrama mi poca experiencia/conocimiento en electrónica no me permite tomar una desición fundamentada al respecto.... y la pregunta/consulta es justamente la del título ¿es beneficioso o no eliminar dichos controles?, limpiaría y simplificaría la cadena o estaría generando problemas? no sé, quiero lograr tomar una desición fundamentada de antemano y así poder programar el trabajo a conciencia y no ir improvisando en el camino... ¿qué experiencia tienen uds. con el ampli? obtendré beneficios o no? si me pueden fundamentar un poco la respuesta u opinión me será de gran ayuda porque el primer objetivo que tengo es aprender. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2019)

En el 95 % de los casos los controles de tono estando en su punto medio no hacen nada.
No aumentan ni disminuyen ganancia, tampoco cambian la respuesta a frecuencia y quitarlos disminuiría el posible valor de venta a futuro del equipo.
Mismo caso que la selectora de entradas.
Se puede lograr el mismo efecto que quitarlos aplicar señal a una etapa posterior a los controles y no estás depreciando el equipo.

Publica el esquema


----------



## LeoEmi (Dic 12, 2019)

Gracias Fogonazo por la respuesta, y es muy bueno el consejo ya que yo no lo aclaré antes, nunca digas nuca dicen... pero sinceramente no tengo ningún interés en el valor de reventa. O vive o muere conmigo jajaja. Tenés razón también con el esquema, pavo de mi parte no subirlo a la primera, lo inserto y lo dejo también adjunto en PDF por si alguien lo necesita ver en mayor tamaño.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2019)

A mi gusto un punto de inserción interesante sería el propio potenciómetro de volumen.
Se desconecta el cursor del potenciómetro que va a la válvula V4.
Se agrega por seguridad un capacitor tipo poliester de 220nF 400V en lugar de la conexión del potenciómetro.
Allí mismo, del lado libre del capacitor se aplica la señal de audio, ambos canales por igual no olvidar el blindaje del cable a tierra
Por último levantar la conexión del potenciómetro de balance que va a tierra.


----------



## LeoEmi (Dic 12, 2019)

OK!!! muchas gracias, tiene lógica, me voy  sentar a esudiar tu sugerencia para no meter mano al dope. ¿Crees que vale la pena? me refiero a si más allá de costos y demás puede ser beneficioso para limpiar la cadena de la señal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2019)

LeoEmi dijo:


> OK!!! muchas gracias, tiene lógica, me voy  sentar a esudiar tu sugerencia para no meter mano al dope. ¿Crees que vale la pena? me refiero a si más allá de costos y demás puede ser beneficioso para limpiar la cadena de la señal.


Vas a eliminar algo de soplido y posiblemente zumbido, esto último dependiendo del estado de los capacitores del amplificador, los que sería muy conveniente medir y eventualmente reemplazar. 
Los costos que tendrás serán solo los de posibles reemplazos, particularmente capacitores electrolíticos


----------



## deg060876 (Sep 17, 2021)

Reabriendo este este hilo, no logre encontrar las especificaciones de este amplificador. Distorsión, rango de frecuencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2021)

Fíjate o solicítala aquí :









						Audinac Argentina | Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------

